# Mornington Sat 19/01



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Can't help myself.
Crap tide, Crap moon, Forecast light winds but lumpy. Early start, Out wide. Any takers.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Should probably brush up on my sales skills a bit. But i reckon there will still be a few hanging around. Conditions will be far from ideal, But you never know.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Would have joined you again Donuts, but I'm finishing night shift 7am Sat morning. Good luck. Don'tforget the net!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I have got some new lights and a shiny new sounder. will pick up a new net during the week. I think i finally have my shit together. yay///


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Howdy Donut. I don't think my leave pass will extend for a trip out wide. If I can get out I will try in close.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Not that far out Hoit. Maybe 15mins in the REV.
Launching 4.30ish at Fishos.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Donut,

I'm planning to take out the old man who is 71 and he doesn't like to paddle very far. Sunnyside (Shark Park) is good location to take him so we will probably head there.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm.....ya got me thinking Donuts....especially with the northern PPB fish being lethally radioactive at the moment!


----------



## Tidy (Nov 23, 2007)

Where excactly is Fishos?

I might be keen on jioning you for a while, any idea how long you will be out there for?


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Hmm.....ya got me thinking Donuts....especially with the northern PPB fish being lethally radioactive at the moment!


Bad things happen when PoddyMullet starts thinkin'. So just stop it and get down there.



Tidy said:


> Where excactly is Fishos?
> 
> I might be keen on jioning you for a while, any idea how long you will be out there for?


Melways ref 145 B1. Get in at the boat ramp. Nice and easy in the dark.
Ill will be out there until, Either I bag out, (never happens) The weather closes in, (hard to tell in advance) or i need to poo. (also hard to tell in advance) Or i just get sick of it. (could happen anytime) I usually finish up around 10 or 11

See ya out there


----------



## Tidy (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll be there, leave pass granted  .

PM sent to donutslayer about contact numbers.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ohhh u lucky bastards...my heart feels like its been 'ripped outta my chest and been danced a jig on' its been that long since i got out for a pre-dawn crack at some bay Reds  GOD IM MISSING IT.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

FYI.. some big kingfish are hanging around at the moment too.. .near the pier

my plan is to get a leave pass, and work in close real early... i got a lot of BIG arches on the sounder last week.

hopefully see u fellas on the water ttomorrow.. but not 100% yet..

Ivan


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a real git, i am going to have to pull out of tommorow. Unfortunately i need to be at work. I told the boss im getting married tomorrow so he said i only had to go in for a few hours. So sorry bout that folks. 
I guess thats what happens when you catch more fish than the boss does.
However, I'm going to go out sunday, same MO.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Well now that donut has dropped out I might head down!

Heard reports of the kings and salmon and very keen to have a crack/ learn the area. Hope to see some AKFFers out there, send me a PM/ see you on the water.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Gents, the Hoits and myself are hitting Monkey Slappers Sands (aka Shark Park, aka Sunnyside) at a 5am launch if anyones keen to join. All welcome (except the Monkey Slappers of course)


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Redfish said:


> Well now that donut has dropped out I might head down!
> 
> Heard reports of the kings and salmon and very keen to have a crack/ learn the area. Hope to see some AKFFers out there, send me a PM/ see you on the water.


Im not sure how to take that. :shock:


----------



## Tidy (Nov 23, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Gents, the Hoits and myself are hitting Monkey Slappers Sands (aka Shark Park, aka Sunnyside) at a 5am launch if anyones keen to join. All welcome (except the Monkey Slappers of course)


Thanks PoddyMullet, I'll be keen to join you guys, as I was't to sure who was going to be at the fishos launch tomorrow morning; since Donuts can not make it now.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Tidy, we generally gather at the far end of the car park...continue past the sealed section.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

> not sure how to take that.


Donut-Very tongue in cheek!


----------

